
My Bathroom Mirror Is Smarter Than Yours - chmike
https://medium.com/@maxbraun/my-bathroom-mirror-is-smarter-than-yours-94b21c6671ba#.vv4fnn46r
======
chmike
This is far more exciting than the smart glasses. No privacy issues here. I'd
love to have the planning of the day or my relevant news of the night like how
much I earned with my web sites while I was sleeping.

There should be a way to switch between the person's identity in front of the
mirror though.

